# mami ke bhai ki beti..



## chesss (Oct 23, 2007)

Is it ok to 'patao' my mami's brother's daughter?
I have checked, we are not related by blood in anyway.

 Its legal ofcourse, but I want to know how will it be looked upon by our families if our families found out about our 'chackar' or my feelings towards her. I know for certain in some families this wld be frownede upon. Ours a is normal middle-class hindu family(love marriages are ok)

I mean we meet at my mami's home, gossip and chat real casually. so I am wondering if our parents look upon us as brother and sister :yikes:!!

To be sure - my pyari is meri mom's brother's wife's brother's  daughter.

btw me is totally krazy about her


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

Go ahead 
dere is nothing to worry
ur relation is not so close....


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2007)

go for it no WORRIES
lol i cant stop laughing 
sorry


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2007)

whats your age? If you really want to marry her then walk up to your parents and tell how you feel. There is no point in waiting in these matters.


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

exactly
tell ur parents it gonna arrange marriage
u need not to worry


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2007)

haan re ... pyaar andha hotta hai  pyaar har rishtey k upar hotta hai     

OMG thinkloveguru.com/forums


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

^^^
hey isme rishta kaha se aa gaya 
mami ke bhai ki beti
baaaaaaaaaaaba re
bahut dur hai bhai


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2007)

he he we solve any damn problem


----------



## ilugd (Oct 23, 2007)

people all around me seem to be thinking of marriage. I am sick of it.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2007)

This is gonna be a very long thread...


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2007)

bas sirf itna dekhna mama aur mami ke bichmein lafda na hojaye


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

Good prediction charan


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope something like Srija-Chiranjeevi issue doesn't happen (IMO: love marriages are ok, eloping not so ok, marrying at young age is strict no no; wtf the guy is younger than me, dunno what he does). Got what I meant? 

Otherwise your situation seems ok. Go ahead if you're not young.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 23, 2007)

wats ur age buddy chess  ????????


----------



## chesss (Oct 23, 2007)

arre u guys  are so fast!! and bored 
Thanks a lot!! 


> whats your age? If you really want to marry her then walk up to your parents and tell how you feel. There is no point in waiting in these matters.


I am over twenty.. though marriage ke liye main bacha hoon.


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ arre tension kyon leta hai .... salim aur anarkali ne socha tha kya yeh sab ....


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

yup u r too small kid
but u can continue this relation 
and marriage that gal after some yrs
if u like to marriage then otherwise plz dont go ahead
it ll mess ur relation with ur mama's family
so be carefull


----------



## chesss (Oct 23, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> Go ahead
> dere is nothing to worry
> ur relation is not so close....


she is my bhai ki behen.. some will say bhai ki behana bhi toh behan hui...


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

bhai ki bahan 
how cum 
she is ur mami's bhai beti


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2007)

iske mama aur mami ka bhi kuch lafda lag raha mereko


----------



## chesss (Oct 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ arre tension kyon leta hai .... salim aur anarkali ne socha tha kya yeh sab ....


 u r right. tension nahi leni chahiye.. 

I might add, I haven't even talked to her yet. (try kiya tha par..) But she knows,. Don't want her to get into a mess.


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

mama or mami ke beech to lafra hota hi hai 
wo sab jante hai


----------



## chesss (Oct 23, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> bhai ki bahan
> how cum
> she is ur mami's bhai beti


mami ka beta mera bhai, aur woh uski behan.


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

arrey ye to mamla ek tarfa hai or bahardur av itna pareshan hai
beta tujhe ishq ho gaya
go ahead tera kuch nahi ho sakta
wo kahwat hai na
jab dil lagi ..... wali 

abbey mami ka bhai teta mama
or wo hua tera mama sasur 
abbey tu jaker mom se clear kar 
sab hota hai yaar


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 23, 2007)

chesss, 

IMO guys should not marry b4 26 (ideally 27-28 ). Enjoy life yaar, after marriage too much tension and responsibilities. 

If not her, there'll be other chicks (hehe) waiting for you.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2007)

mami mani bahi beti  mami ha chachi , bahu ki beti  could you guys pls use some english so that other humanbeings will also understand and may help in this noble cause


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2007)

abey kya family family khel rahe ho yaar tum log


----------



## chesss (Oct 23, 2007)

> IMO guys should not marry b4 26 (ideally 27-28 ). Enjoy life yaar, after marriage too much tension and responsibilities.


Wise worrds..
before her I had decided never to marry. Ekdum confirmed tha. Ab I am confused, 
I have kind of decided that I am too young to be even thinking abt marriage an all, just forget about it toally before I grow (up)

Another thing ,when I talk to her, will she be thinking 'marriage'


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 23, 2007)

I think this relationship is ok. She is not related to you in any direct way..
This may be the actual family tree between you and her.
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6255/relzi1.gif
Had done like this in my aptitude exams


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ OMFG lucky star tu family planning karta hai kya  

fmaily tree hi bana diya


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL 
Good example


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 23, 2007)

@iMav, Family planning?? Only if I had one


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 23, 2007)

Mama = Mom's Brother
Mami =  Mama's wife


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

^^^are u asking or telling us


----------



## chesss (Oct 23, 2007)

^telling


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 23, 2007)

Offtopic:

Almighty, How did you do this in your siggy??


> ¡uʍop ǝpısdn ɹoʇıuoɯ ʎɯ pǝuɹnʇ oɥʍ ¡ʎǝɥ


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

ʇxǝʇ buıdı1ɟ ɹoɟ


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 23, 2007)

xuɐɥʇ


----------



## ilugd (Oct 23, 2007)

you read the code? check out the page source here. *content3.i-am-bored.com/games/textflip.html
a bit crazy


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 23, 2007)

Abey uski shaadi ka card bhi ulte text mein chapna hai kya, pehle uski problem to solve karo, fir dekhenge, ki text ulta hai ya seedha.


----------



## din (Oct 23, 2007)

My suggestion :

The relation does not seems to be a problem. But I am not sure as it all varies. I guess you are below 23 and I am sure you won't agree  but your age may not be the right age to make big decisions like marry or not to marry, whom to marry etc.

First - Know whether she loves / likes the same way you love / like her. It will all change if she like you very much but do not want to marry. She may *tie a rakhi and will smile* 

Jokes apart, if you really love her and if you feel the *urge* (like some have installing Vista at 2.00 am, some make logic chart based on love etc etc) go ahead and  ask the girl first. Yes, it may not be easy, in that case know from her close friends or know it some way. Now if you get green signal, change the gear and speed up. Talk to your parents about it, in a calm and explanatory manner. Never tell if its your exam season or if your parents are already in tension. Select a suitable time for that. Also, if you have an elder sis or bro or any elder person (may be cousin ?) that wil lbe a great help. As you know VMWare make it work with even Windows and Linux 

If your parents also shows green signal, change gear back to slow  There is enough time and yes, 27 is pretty good age to tie teh knot. Wait patiently till that. Use mobile phone, email, messenger. Ever heard of love letters ? No need of that anyway. That was a thing in our age (10 yr back lol) - stone age for you !

Whatever the girl or your parents or her parents decide, do not put too much pressure on them. Try to convince your love, but do not quarrel on that. Whatever be the decision, study well, get a nice job and then you will be in a position to take a good deicision of your own. May be you can come like Amitabh and can ask  - _Ab Mere pas Gaadi hai, Banglow hai, Mein Software Engineer hoom, America Jaaonga, kya thum mujhe se shaadi karoongi_ (yaar I forgot all Hindi I learnt in class 9th , so forgive me)

And finally do not forget to invite all of the Digit guys (we will be all uncles n auntys by then  ) to attend your marriage.

Good luck. God bless you my friend.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 23, 2007)

wooooooooh .... wel said ...........its the best solution which can be derrived using the surrent variables and assumptions ........ Hope no catalyst ( or Villien, hindi film iisshtyle ) comes in between ..........


 Dnt forget to invite haan ................................


----------



## AKANKSHA.SINGHAL (Oct 23, 2007)

dude...there is no problem if you feel that u love your "cousin"....but i feel you should first talk to her before you jump into the fire and tell your parents abt it...only if she reciprocates ur feelings should u go on wid it.....trsut me u cud land into trouble if she says no while u tell ur parents before hand


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 23, 2007)

exactly ...................


----------



## int86 (Oct 23, 2007)

Chess
The relation will be valid and your mami will like it and even she will help you out.

" What you say, think it twice and say me in two weeks" - from film Departed

Take your time before reaching to any decision. The time depends upon maturity of subject(you), it can be as less as one week and even can go upto two years.
So take you time, this was a candid effort from my side.


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 23, 2007)

its okay to marry her i dont think there is any problem because once my parents were asking me to marry mami ke bhai ki  daughter but i denied it cauz i like other girl and u know i am still 22


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 23, 2007)

i don't find any thing wrong in this go ahead dude....


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2007)

just get it approved by ur parents...else expect the unexpected


----------



## chesss (Oct 23, 2007)

So its OK! cool thanks. 



> The relation will be valid and your mami will like it and even she will help you out.


 interesting.. I am having the same feeling that my mami does want us to meet.


> She may tie a rakhi and will smile


She smiles allright, but there is nothing sisterly abt it . murderous smiles they are, kutch kaam nahi hota, itni pyaari hai voh..   

Marriage an all are far away. Like everybody i have my own set of problems, that I won't bore you with.  
As far as telling my parents, I am not telling anybody anything that she isn't ok with. Currently all I am interested in not upsetting her in any way.

Q) Is it ok to just tell I am krazy abt her, but not get into a serious 'relationship'? Not that I don't want to ,but there are problems..
I ofcourse have Nil experience in these matters..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 23, 2007)

well well well looks like all digitians approved this relationship.But guys think this way:Mama's children are his bros\sis and and they are also bros\sis of the girl in question......DOesn't it mean they are actually remotely related brothers and sisters?

And I think he perfectly defined infactuation in his discription. He will stop thinking about her as soon as he sees some other hot chick in neighbourhood\college\(not again).Testosterone is such a wonderful hormone.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 24, 2007)

So finally wats the status of ur relationship chesss??


----------



## chesss (Oct 24, 2007)

^I don't get to meet her everyday, hopefully will meet her this week..



> And I think he perfectly defined infactuation in his discription.


arre aur confuse mat karo.. pehle hi bahut confusion hai..


----------



## iMav (Oct 24, 2007)

arre dude zyada kuch hua toh chiranjivee ki beti ki tarah kar lena ya toh fir woh new maruti zen ad dekhi hai na


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 24, 2007)

^^Yup
Buy a maruti estilo and elope with her.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 24, 2007)

Or play poker with Pamela anderson.lolzzzzzzz.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## supernova (Oct 24, 2007)

is saari kahani mein poker or pamela kahan se aa gayi..

Chess tu jyada confuse mat ho.. 
Just meeting her and try to guage her feelings... and most important .. give it TIME!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> arre aur confuse mat karo.. pehle hi bahut confusion hai..


 dude, first get yourself out of this CONFUUUUUUSION !!!

sit, relax & THINK about it. dont jump into it.

coz this mamla can become big sh1t, if your desire for her dies.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 24, 2007)

^^Pamela and poker: A very interesting story.In short what happened is that Pamela was playing poker with one of her male friends of many years.....she had some important work to do so she left her chauffeur(Hope the spelling is right) to play with him.......when she came back after 10-15mins she was around 200-250 thousand dollars in loss.......the friend said he could forget about it if she kiss(read sleep....press mein kiss bolna padta hai) him once........and they have been girlfriend-boyfriend since then.Talk about height of sl*t_yness_

Interesting story indeed.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 24, 2007)

he he... yeah, this is true, it was in the newspapers a bout 1-2 weeks back...and most of the papers unashamedly used the word 'sleep' instead of 'kiss'


----------



## iMav (Oct 25, 2007)

dude u guys might kill me but none the less chess dont think so much just do what infra's sig says  (hope he hasnt changed it)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 25, 2007)

^^then why take so much risk?why not get some hooker?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 25, 2007)

arey ye kya family drama laga rakha hai ???


----------



## Cyclone (Oct 25, 2007)

Arre chess, look man, you're 20-something, right? Remember how it was when we were in high school/college? You liked a girl, she liked you, and you ran around the whole day wondering when you'd get to see her again, etc etc. And then those pre-planned meetings in quiet places, just the two of you walking around aimlessly, and tension so thick you could cut it with a lightsabre and watch it glue back like Fevi? DID YOU EVER TELL YOUR PARENTS THEN??? Nien, I'm guessing, so why do you have to tell 'em now? Just talk with the chick, gauge whether she fancies you, and then spend time together as often as you can. If you're planning on trying to hold on to her for the next five years and then get engaged, dude, I'm afraid you're gonna be closing your mind. Who knows, in the next five years, you'll find someone else you'll fall for so hard we'll have to dig you out of the mantle. And what if she finds someone else? What if you realise sis 'n you aren't compatible? What if I pass in fluid mechanics? If you tell your rents now, either they'll flip (hopefully not, but i had to put it in there), or they'll think about it and say, "Yeah, okay", and keep a close -correction, very close- eye on you for the rest of your days. And if in FIVE YEARS (say that again, loudly), another chick comes along? Your whole family'll think you dumped second-cuz for that one, and you'll have a rep - albeit a bad one. Like one of those criminal records. Great, now I've lost my thread. Okay, all i'm saying is that, take it easy, do not, I repeat, DO NOT tell mum 'n dad right now, and see how things go. Keep us updated 

Just my two cents worth...


----------



## vivekrules (Oct 25, 2007)

lolz..... hm.. ek kaam kar.. pehle to use bata ye situation... juz tell her tat ke tu usse kitna pyaar karta hai ...  .. nd den let her decide bout diz.. i guezz wo bhi haa hi bole gi .. ..!! ..


----------

